# il faut le saluer beaucoup trop bas



## gopo

Come tradurre in italiano "il faut le saluer beaucoup trop bas"?
Ecco il contesto: "Monsieur de G. accorde sa publicité à ses gens et à ses heures, sans compter qu'*il faut le saluer beaucoup trop bas*".

Merci!


----------



## Corsicum

Je ne sais pas mais la traduction de google me parle, compte tenu de mon niveau je suis incapable de faire mieux, qu’en pensent nos amis Italiens ?

_Il signor G. fornisce la sua pubblicità per il suo popolo e le sue ore, senza contare che dobbiamo piegarsi troppo._


----------



## matoupaschat

"Ossequiare, riverire molto troppo", ecco il senso .


----------



## Dattelpalme

gopo said:


> Come tradurre in italiano "il faut le saluer beaucoup trop bas"?
> Ecco il contesto: "Monsieur de G. accorde sa publicité à ses gens et à ses heures, sans compter qu'*il faut le saluer beaucoup trop bas*".
> 
> Merci!


 
Ma tentative:
"Il Signor de G. adegua la sua pubblicità alla sua gente e alle sue ore, senza contare che lo si deve salutare facendo una riverenza molto bassa/inchinandosi/molto ossequiamente/riverentemente."

saluer bas=faire une révérence


----------



## gopo

Trovate che questa soluzione sia troppo libera?
"M. de Girardin accorda la sua pubblicità a chi vuole e quando vuole, senza contare che bisogna spropositatamente riverirlo". 

grazie a tutti!


----------



## matoupaschat

gopo said:


> Trovate che questa soluzione sia troppo libera?


No, no ! Va benissimo !
PS Per curiosità, da dove viene, e innanzitutto, a quando risale questo passo ?


----------



## Anaiss

gopo said:


> Trovate che questa soluzione sia troppo libera?
> "M. de Girardin accorda la sua pubblicità a chi vuole e quando vuole, senza contare che bisogna spropositatamente riverirlo".
> 
> grazie a tutti!



Personalmente non mi convince troppo la posizione di "spropositatamente ", lo metterei alla fine della frase piuttosto, no?
Oppure volendo si potrebbe dire anche " in maniera spropositata".


----------



## matoupaschat

Una domanda per te, Anaiss : mi chiedevo se il (pesantino) termine "spropositatamente" e il suo collocamento  non si rifacessero al linguaggio antiquato (o antico?) del passo francese ?


----------



## Anaiss

Forse sì, avete ragione, rende l'insieme giustamente più pomposo.

E' che la lunghezza dell'avverbio stride parecchio in quella posizione.(almeno al mio orecchio!)


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> E' che la lunghezza dell'avverbio stride parecchio in quella posizione.(almeno al mio orecchio!)


A me, mi dava piuttosto nell'occhio ...


----------



## Necsus

Ma un po' più di contesto non è disponibile? Francamente non mi è molto chiaro il senso della frase. Parliamo di Dumas o di un profumo?


----------



## gopo

sì, nemmeno io sono così soddisfatta di quel "spropositatamente"... credo che ci rifletterò su ancora.
si tratta di un articolo politico di pierre-joseph proudhon. in questo punto polemizza con M. de Girardin che fa un uso "privato" del suo giornale.
ecco il contesto un po' più ampio: "J'ai eu, avec plusieurs de mes amis, à lui adresser, sur l'abus qu'il faisait de son journal vis-à-vis d'adversaires politiques privés d'organe, de légitimes remonstrances: il ne les a point accueillies. M. de Girardin accorde sa publicité à ses gens et à ses heures, sans compter qu'il faut le saluer beaucoup trop bas. Et puis, l'avouerai-je? je ne sais jusqu'à quel point il est permis de prendre au sérieux son opinion."


----------



## Necsus

Be', visto il contesto, personalmente mi sembra che la tua traduzione funzioni. Non mi convince molto soltanto 'senza contare', forse sarebbe più giusto dire 'e per di più/e inoltre'. 
All'uso dell'avverbio potresti ovviare mettendo 'fargli la riverenza' anziché 'riverirlo', otterresti un effetto simile senza appesantire troppo la costruzione.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ma allora se si usa "fargli la riverenza", si potrebbe anche aggiungere "troppo profonda (?)/bassa (?)", come in francese ?


----------



## Anaiss

Non saprei, "riverenza troppo profonda " non mi convince, perché c'è anche la nozione di sentimento in riverenza.
Con "inchino troppo profondo/basso" eventualmente si visualizza meglio l'azione.


----------



## gopo

e se taglio la testa al toro e provo a tradurre usando "scappellarsi"?
qualcosa come:
"M. de G. accorda la sua pubblicità a chi vuole e quando vuole; non solo, bisogna anche scappellarsi oltremisura"


----------



## Anaiss

Mah, sinceramente per me andava bene anche riverire.
"Riverirlo oltremisura"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> "Riverirlo oltremisura"?


 
 Mi sembra un ottimo compromesso .


----------



## gopo

sì, mi convince!

grazie a tutti!


----------

